# 18 Days in the bush- Fish Pics.



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Great story and awesome pics! I have Stylus 850 and my underwater pics are not a nice as yours. The camera is 8mp and yours is 10mp I think, is there a certain setting you use for better results?


 
I wont spoil anything, but I've got some more sweet underwater pics going into Part 2 of the film. I'll post the link as soon as its finished.


----------



## sinabomb (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome movie and pics! Can't wait for part 2.


----------



## nomadanglers (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet pictures from the trip...
I think you went with one of my best friends John Hohl from Alaska Fly Anglers.
www.alaskaflyanglers.com

I can't wait to see his pictures! Looks like you had a wonderful time.
Alaska is a special place.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, John Hohl was the one who made all this happen. He's a great guide and pilot. It was the trip of a lifetime thus far and I can only hope that it will be the first of many alaskan adventures. I couldnt agree more, Alaska is truly a special place. If you've never been, do whatever you can to go... if possible, go with Alaskan Fly Anglers. I had the pleasure of working alongside John as a guide, overall camp lackey, and gear jockey for roughly 10 of my 18 days there and I could tell the clients that had been with other outfitters previously were amazed by the difference in Johns trip's. Your itinerary is truly YOURS and whatever you want to do, you do. Go photograph bears in the morning, maybe hike up stream and catch 40 Char in the afternoon? No Problem. 50+ Grayling on dry flies with a few 20" rainbows tossed in for that 4wt. "pucker" moment. Definately gonna happen... alot. If you go chasing rainbows that have followed the spawning Red Salmon you'll wonder why an Anti-Reverse reel for your 5wt. never crossed your mind. The cost is higher than going to the UP, yes, but I can assure you the experience is one you'll never forget. (Not that I still don't love my UP trips) Cheers! Now its Michigan Grouse season, like a giant playground! See you in the grousewoods.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Awesome pics! That Char is sweet!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Dang man! Your arm must have been sore for days afterwards! Nice fish for sure!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ready4pullback said:


> Just wanted to post a few pics here for everyone to enjoy. Just returned from Alaska on Sunday. Great trip, I cant explain how magical of a place I was in. If you ever can go to the Bristol Bay region to flyfish, don't pass it up. It will be the trip of a lifetime. I can't tell you how many fish I caught- big fish. A 20" rainbow is small to average and you catch them every other cast, if not every cast. I'm now spoiled.


 Worth the bump.Have to say that they are the best pics of fish i have ever seen ,Thanks Mich


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Those are unbelievable photos! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

